# 79 620 speedo



## ozdat620 (Sep 2, 2006)

i have a 79 datsun 620 flat pickup and i need a new speedo to get it on the road. I'm having trouble locating another 620 which has a working speedo i live in Australia and these little trucks are not common at all. I know there'd be some sort of nissan/datsun out there built around that era with a similar mechanical speedo that i can salvage for my precious 620 :idhitit:


----------



## ozdat620 (Sep 2, 2006)

I need some help here guys! i've found a speedo from a 82 240Z but i'm not sure if it will bolt up to mine.

If anyone has some ideas i would greatly appreciate some help in making my 620 the FASTEST in AUSTRALIA!!!!


----------

